# Pro Fitters in LA/OC?



## ndchao

Any recommendations? Please also post their price.


----------



## Hollywood

ndchao said:


> Any recommendations? Please also post their price.


Nate Loyal @ Helen's - Santa Monica
Cynergy - Santa Monica
Predator - Santa Monica
Bike Effect - Santa Monica

sense a trend?


----------



## ndchao

Hollywood said:


> Nate Loyal @ Helen's - Santa Monica
> Cynergy - Santa Monica
> Predator - Santa Monica
> Bike Effect - Santa Monica
> 
> sense a trend?


Whats Nate loyal charge?


----------



## rward325

Jim Manton Final Fit in Fountain Valley

www.finalfit.com

His prices are listed on the site


----------



## El Literato Loco

PV Bikes also fits; they're in Palos Verdes. Topanga Canyon Bikes does as well, but they're even further north.

I think a basic fit for PV is about 100 bucks. Dunno about Topanga.


----------



## lemonlime

ndchao said:


> Whats Nate loyal charge?


$295.00


----------



## il sogno

Hollywood said:


> Nate Loyal @ Helen's - Santa Monica
> Cynergy - Santa Monica
> Predator - Santa Monica
> Bike Effect - Santa Monica
> 
> sense a trend?


Sundance Cycles - Agoura Hills


----------



## jlyle

Another vote for Steve at Palos Verdes Bike. Well worth the money and very thorough.


----------



## lalonauta

Can't speak highly enough of Jim Manton @ finalfit in fountain valley.


----------



## hodad200

Another nod for final fit. Kenji did my fit, very attentive. The deal includes two follow ups as well.


----------



## skizzle86

Montrose Bike shop in Montrose. They do the Specialized BG fit. Bill was really easy to work with and comes with one free follow up.


----------



## framesti

*fitters LA*



Hollywood said:


> Nate Loyal @ Helen's - Santa Monica
> Cynergy - Santa Monica
> Predator - Santa Monica
> Bike Effect - Santa Monica
> 
> sense a trend?


Sundance is better than the one in Santa Monica I tried,roughly the same price. I want to add they use special tools while the one in SM used just protractor,level&measuring tape& guesswork& didn't turn out right.


----------



## all3ofus

Josh at Irvine Bicycles did an excellent fit. I believe the cost was 100.00?


----------



## Hollywood

lemonlime said:


> $295.00


I paid $150.


----------



## fastgirl6

*Nate Loyal*

Hands down, I would go to Nate Loyal in Santa Monica-Helen's. He is the best deal going and I've never felt more comfortable on my bike.


----------



## Brandon351

I also vote for PV bike shop.....They have internet videos if you want to see what they have to offer. They also have their prices posted.


----------



## Hitchhiker

Nir Tal, Bike Improve, www.bike-improve.com. Santa Monica. $180.00. Excellent customer service too.


----------



## Geoman

+1 to Nate Loyal. Got the basic fit from him for $125 through a team deal, he regularly charges $165. Awesome guy. Fit was supposed to take 45 minutes to an hour, he worked on my bike for an extra 20 minutes after the hour because my bike was so effed up. He did a wonderful job and told me some stories about his dealings with Ernesto Colnago as well!


----------



## 2cflyr

all3ofus said:


> Josh at Irvine Bicycles did an excellent fit. I believe the cost was 100.00?


when someone wants a more pro fit than josh does, he recommends:

http://www.cybercyclecoach.com/


----------



## all3ofus

yes, my bad I forgot about uncle dave....thx


----------



## Southie4905

Pearce Coaching

2480 Wilderness Place, Suite G

Boulder, Colorado, 80301

U.S.A.


----------



## Hollywood

that's a long drive from L.A., but if you think they're worth it, then.... carpool? 




Southie4905 said:


> Pearce Coaching
> 
> 2480 Wilderness Place, Suite G
> 
> Boulder, Colorado, 80301
> 
> U.S.A.


----------



## AvantDale

Geoman said:


> +1 to Nate Loyal. Got the basic fit from him for $125 through a team deal, he regularly charges $165. Awesome guy. Fit was supposed to take 45 minutes to an hour, he worked on my bike for an extra 20 minutes after the hour because my bike was so effed up. He did a wonderful job and told me some stories about his dealings with Ernesto Colnago as well!


Nate fitted me too. Paid 165.


----------



## Lolamunky

Steve at Bike Effect in Santa Monica is amazing.....fit took almost 4 hours between shoes, bike, flexibility testing and saddle testing....costs $400 but you get what you pay for. I have had 2 other $100-200 fits and they dont even come close.

Going back tomorrow for my new TT fit......very excited


----------



## ddimick

rward325 said:


> Jim Manton Final Fit in Fountain Valley
> 
> www.finalfit.com
> 
> His prices are listed on the site


I did a fit with Jim yesterday and was very impressed. Took about three hours. I'll write something more comprehensive once I've completed the recommended component swap (stem) and put some miles in, but I have high confidence in the outcome. He's moving his shop up to Naples in a couple weeks.


----------



## krimoc

Nate is a great guy to talk to and very experienced, I visit the shop often.

I used Damon Robertson, a BG Fit Technician at Surf City Cyclery in Huntington. The service was extremely helpful and Damon provided some Yoga poses and specific one leg and spinning exercises to accelerate the adaptation of my body to its new position. A Level 1 BG Fit cost $165. Be prepared to pay another $50. for shoe inserts.


----------



## fivekabob

Steve at PV Bike Center gave me a thorough fit, but I also hear great things about Paul Che the owner of Spockets in Redondo Beach. Paul Che is/was a professional cyclist and his new shop on PCH in Redondo Beach also features the BMC bike line.


----------



## ddimick

I bought my bike from Paul and he will do a decent basic shop fit, but doesn't have the same experience or tools as someone like Jim over at FinalFit. In particular my cleat fit needed a *lot *of work from where Paul put them, and he uses the KOPS method. For me, at least, KOPS was meaningless. He has a great shop and I do recommend him as a LBS, but not as a go-to for fitting.

It's now been a few weeks and I've completed a few hard rides and a century post-FinalFit. I can say that Jim was spot-on. I've never felt better after a century, literally. He resolved about 95% of my comfort/performance issues and I'll be doing a follow-up to tweak a couple more things. Follow-ups are included in his price. In terms of value received, this was the best money I've ever spent on cycling.


----------

